# Natural bunny deworming



## Cute Alice bunnies (Oct 1, 2019)

I was wondering if any of you knew a natural deworming for bunnies 
I use diatomaceous earth for all my other pets and it works really well but I did some research and it says that it may be dangerous for bunnies....
What do you thinks?
Thanks


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Oct 1, 2019)

Unless you know that your rabbit has been exposed to worms then it is not needed to deworm them as they are not born with worms like puppies and kittens.


----------



## Niomi (Oct 1, 2019)

The biggest problem with diatomaceous earth is that it is dusty, and can be harmful when inhaled. Years ago I had a rabbit with tape worm. I put the DE on a wet leaf of lettuce, which made it like paste and got rid of that problem. Getting rid of the tape worms was gradual, and it took a couple of months to get rid of the tape worm completely. If your rabbits do get worms, it would probably be better to get something from the vet.


----------



## Preitler (Oct 1, 2019)

Hm, mugwort is said to help, I'm not sure allium plants like garlic chives are toxic to worms too, but they are good against some parasites.

When I come across mugwort I always take some to feed my bunnies, it's their decision if they eat it or not, they know better if they need it.


----------



## zuppa (Oct 1, 2019)

A bit stupid question here how would you know your rabbits had worms?


----------



## A & B (Oct 1, 2019)

I believe you can see worms in their poop.


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Oct 1, 2019)

Or if You know that one of your other rabbits had it or it was around a dog or cat that had it.


----------



## Cute Alice bunnies (Oct 1, 2019)

I actually don’t think my bunnies have worms
It was to know if needed in the futur 
Thanks for your answers 
I’ll check for the mugwort


----------



## Cute Alice bunnies (Oct 1, 2019)

So if I understand well DE is OK for bunnies if it’s wet and in good proportions?


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Oct 1, 2019)

Yes, as long as you make SURE they do not inhale it you can give it to them.


----------



## Niomi (Oct 1, 2019)

I think the best use of DE is using it inside the house. I sprinkle it around where ants are entering the house. It is better than putting out those ant traps that are poison. Since it is nontoxic, if your dog or cat step in it, they will not get sick from licking their paws. We sprinkle in our basement when we have problems with crickets down there.


----------



## PureKlutz (Oct 4, 2019)

Might be an old farmer’s tale but apparently giving pumpkin seeds as treats, or a little gripe water mixed into their drinking water like once every few months, is supposed to prevent parasites.
My bun eats pumpkin seeds but that is more because she just loves them than any parasite worries!


----------



## Niomi (Oct 4, 2019)

PureKlutz said:


> Might be an old farmer’s tale but apparently giving pumpkin seeds as treats, or a little gripe water mixed into their drinking water like once every few months, is supposed to prevent parasites.
> My bun eats pumpkin seeds but that is more because she just loves them than any parasite worries!



I looked into pumpkin seeds before. Some farmers on another form told me that they give their rabbits a handful once in a while. That just seems like a lot of carbs all at once. But I did try the pumpkin seeds when my rabbit got tape worm, and it did not work. I have also read recently that any kind of seeds are dangerous for rabbits because they can choke on them. I can imagine if the seeds are straight from the pumpkin, they might cause a problem because they are slippery, and maybe they could slide down the throat. I too give my rabbits pumpkin seeds as a treat. I dry them out first.


----------



## Cute Alice bunnies (Oct 4, 2019)

I think pumpkin seeds would help more on the long term actually... it’s the same with humans and dogs! Lol
But I think it’s definitely a good habit to give them some (dry) pumpkin seeds “as a treat”


----------

